# WOWZA! (horse shopping) more added



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I like him, but that isn't a good picture to judge conformation... if he's been a pleasure horse for the past few years, don't expect him to look anything like that! haha
I'm actually thinking that his price tag is a little low for his accomplishments??


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Well no. I'm only going to pleasure ride him. I already have my Western Pleasure horse. If I find a younger horse, I may switch, I'm not sure. I want a horse that goes both was honestly.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

I am surprised he is priced so low given the overall picture of decent bloodlines, described training, past experience, and looks (from what we can tell).


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I didn't like 2nd one much (sorry). 1st one is lovely, but I'm very suspicious about the price. Even with market now horse like they advertise only for $1800.... Hard to believe.... May be some hidden issues (either health or training).


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Personally i don't like either. 

The first one: The coloring is most un-desirable. It makes him look older then he really is. And talk about trying to keep that clean :wink: Confirmation is nice tho, but it looks over bred.

The second one: Slight ewe neck :wink: Chest doesn't match its hind at all. Neck is too long for its body. Hocks are what they call "out in the country", the hind legs stick too far away from the body. It kinda looks like the horse is parked out in the hind when it has that confirmation flaw. Ohgeeze started jumping at 3 years old? Thats a huge huge huge no no. 


If i had to pick. I'd say number one .


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't like #2 at all, sorry


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

I love the coloring of number 1, but the white would be a pain to keep clean. 

I don't care for #2 either. In addition to what others have said, his overall appearance is just awkward.

If #1 is close to you, he might be worth having a closer look at, but I really don't understand why his price is so low...I agree with kitten_val, could be suspicious.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow; #1's price shouldn't be that low, I agree.
It's kinda fishy actually. Hmm. :shock:

#2; the confirmation looks a bit poor in my opinion. 
Also, I agree- she's only 3?! Wow; they started her too early...just wow.
But yeah; the first one's better than the 2nd. But the price just seems too weird & doesn't match up with the horse. They also should have more pics so you can check the confirmation better.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Personally, I wouldn't buy either, I don't really like either. But if I had to pick number one would be my pick.


----------



## AngelGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

I agree.. ^^


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I got updated pictures on him and he looks like he did in that picture, just less muscled. He is in great shape. I may have to see him in person. I got additional photos and video of the mare, and I agree... no thanks. Here are some more.

SAWYER
http://www.equine.com/horses/ad_details.aspx?lid=591645
additonal info:
I have rode him into town and he went great,he go's fine with traffic,and other horses,I have rode him bareback ,Western,and English,I ride him more western though,He does'nt have any bad habits,and his feet are in good shape.here's some pictures.Thank you
PICS: http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/obiespics/Sawyer_7020.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/obiespics/IMG_7049.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/obiespics/IMG_7001.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/obiespics/IMG_6991.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/obiespics/IMG_6738.jpg

REMIE
http://www.equine.com/horses/ad_details.aspx?lid=592730
additional info: none provided. more pictures coming tonight.

PIC: http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/obiespics/chloeremie008.jpg


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

First one: Splayyyy footed. But over all decent. Didn't look at the add :wink: Just the photo

Second one: Looks like a yearling  Again i only looked at the photo

I'd go with the first one.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Again, I wouldn't buy either, first ones incredibly splay footed and appears sickle hocked.
Second, seems too young.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm terrible at horse shopping. :lol: 

I thought Sawyer was cute but something seemed up with his front feet. 

Remie is four years old, so she isn't too young but the picture looks like it was taken when she was 2 1/3 maybe three. I requested additional pictures and video if they had any.

ANOTHER ONE----
POISON IVY (Libby)
http://www.equine.com/horses/ad_details.aspx?lid=594530
no additional info
pics:
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/obiespics/Libby_and_Emily.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/obiespics/Libbyheadshot.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/obiespics/LIbbyEmily.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/obiespics/Libby.jpg

Libby looks mutton withered to me.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I think Sawyer is very cute horse and seems to be very quiet. 

Remie looks undersize and underweight (and not the best looking overall). 

Libby is nice looking. The only thing I don't like very much - she's small. I'm not sure how tall/big you are, but she's pony size. Also they said "she safe to pony", but temperament on scale is 5, which means she can be fireball. Lol!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Did search on dreamhorse for MI state (not sure about your zip code) just for fun and picked up some recent posted...  Although not best confo pics... 

http://dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1194214
http://dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1175722
http://dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1178521


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

The first one's definitely splay footed, but very cute...sweet-looking too.
The 2nd one is OK I guess; although too young & not the best confirmation.

Libby is very cute; but short.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm five feet tall and I am fairly lightweight. I comfortably ride a 14hh quarter pony right now. I like that she is a five because that means she has go in her, I don't like horses that are sluggish but I don't want another spazz like I've got. :wink:

edit

Ooh I like Popeye. I am going to request additional shots and info. I liked the other two as well except Patchy didn't really catch my attention too much.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Abby, 

I know you said you don't mind a little pizzaz, but my question to you is - For what specific reasons are you selling your current horse? From what you describe of Solomon, he has quite a lot of pizzaz...you might look for a horse with a little less pizzaz. 

I would suggest staying away from horses under the 6-8 year old range, just because many of them are not consistent yet, and may have spooky fits just like your current horse. 

Also, just because a horse is young, does not mean it will be peppy, and just because it is older does not mean it will be a plug. My stallion, who is turning 6 is dead broke, and lazy as all get out. My 20 year old gelding cannot be ridden on trail by a beginner because he gets so hyper and antsy. 

Honestly, a 4 year old with a temperament of 5 screams inconsistent at me. I still like the first horse you posted best and think he would be more worth looking into. His age is good, I personally like his coloring. He has what seems like plenty of experience. I would still be concerned as to why he is priced so low. If there is no apparent reason (through vet exam, closer look at him, and riding him) for such a low price, I would say he is quite a steal.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm not looking for a young horse per say. There are quite a few older horses I am looking at and hoping to hear from. I just don't want a plug horse regardless of the age. I do not want a push-button dead broke. I just want a horse that is under a 7 (My horse is a 7) on the temperament scale.

Well, I am selling him because when I get on him and go anywhere that is outside the barn he jumps at every single thing he sees and when he "jumps" and spooks he goes into a bucking fit and will sometimes rear and then off I go. Then, he high-tails it home and I'm walking home dusting myself off. I cannot ride him outside and arena setting. I can't ride him and trust him any more.I no longer have the patience for him to continue that inappropriate behavior.

edit-

which horse were you talking about being 4 years old and being a temperament 5? None of the horses I posted are four years old with a temperament of five.

Libby, the horse I'm most interested aside from the first horse I posted, is 10 years old.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

oops...I don't know what made me think libby was a four year old.


----------



## ak_showgirl (Feb 15, 2008)

hey i just wanted to say that i think libby is adorable !


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I like Libby the best out of the bunch, based only on looks; Her coloring is perfect and her face is adorable.

The first one looks good as well, but I'm just not drawn to him. I find his coloring a little "ugly", but I can definitely see his appeal; My friend thinks he is adorable.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I've narrowed it down to Libby, Popeye or Marcus.

Marcus's color is interesting, now that he is older it is a dappled gray.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Great choices.
I would try if at all possible to ask for pictures of people riding these horses and/or a video as well as the conformation shots.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I am going to look at an appaloosa gelding tomorrow, his name is Dappy. I couldn't put pictures up because I didn't have any to put up, I saw a few photographs from a feed store and found an ad of him online. The picture of him online is crap but I saw some nice conformation shots of him from the store. I made sure he wasn't goose-rumped, or splay footed, he is 7 years old. He doesn't have any back or neck problems that I could tell from the pictures, in fact I thought his neck was nice and his back was a good length, not too long (yuck) but maybe a little shorter than most of you would like, I like short backs though. He is nice and level, not downhill or uphill or anything, his croup has a nice angle to it, its not too steep. I didn't like his chest much but I'm not worried about showing him. He has a nice length in his pasterns, straight legs and deep hocks. He about 2 hours away but looks completely worth the drive. He meets all the criteria I'm looking for in a horse.

His ad. If you guys can see anything that I should avoid, let me know before I waste my gas. 

http://www.equinenow.com/horse-ad-76195


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Abby, the best if you could come out couple times and ride all those horses you are looking at on trail (may be even in windy weather to see how they react). Best is to come out without the notice (I don't try to be harsh, but some people may use ace or whatever to make horse quiet and I've seen it happening in sales barn I used to trail riding... very dishonest...  ) if it's possible at all.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

It's not the best pic of Dappy, I must say.  Can you ask for more pics?


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I always get the horses I'm looking at drug tested during the vetting, but my family is pretty paranoid. But yes, there are a ton of dishonest people selling horses.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I know, Supermane... The worst part of it kids (as well as adults) can get hurt. It just drives me nuts when done this way.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I went out to look at Dappy. I feel terrible for him to the point where I may buy him just to get him out of there. The man who owns him has six horses and he hasn't had them for very long and feeds each horse almost 10 lbs of grain on top of having alfalfa hay out in their pastures 24/7 (no idea how he affords it!). Dappy is so overweight and eating too much that he foundered a week ago. The woman who answered the phone is his granddaughter and she didn't know so I wasn't alerted. The man loves his animals but he doesn't know how to stop feeding them and get them on a proper feeding schedule. The vet helped him out though and I called their vet and talked with him and he said Dappy will make a full recovery because they caught it early. He is still limping slightly but the vet said he should be perfectly sound again in about three weeks.

I am concerned for long term health conditions of him being so overweight. Such as wear on his joints from carrying both all of his weight on top of rider weight, and the internal damage of his organs. He was so fat his sheath was fat and sagging to where it looked swollen, even though it was not red or inflamed looking. I asked the vet why. He said its not to unusual in obese horses. I've never seen a horse so cresty in my life. Anyway, I think he will look amazing once he drops the pounds. Its hard to see his bone structure through his chub. In the pictures I saw, he was SLIGHTLY chubby but they must have really let him go this winter. Whewie. I did NOT ride him, I will once he is better in about three weeks as well as get a very thorough pre-purchase exam. He is a sweet heart though. One thing I did not like about him was that he was incredibly nippy, probably because of being fed so many treats, he would really get in your face with his lips flapping hoping for a treat. THat will bother me, but he is in no way aggressive about his biting. After I swatted at him a few times he licked his lips and left me alone. He was very cinchy, probably because he is sore, but once I stomped and said "Hey now!" he didn't try to bite a second time. 

Pics:
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/obiespics/DSC04194.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/obiespics/DSC04195.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/obiespics/DSC04196.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/obiespics/DSC04197.jpg

Video: 
http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/obiespics/?action=view&current=DappyWalkingSorely.flv

You can really see how stiff he is as he is moving. I hope he will be better when I come a second time in about three weeks.

--------------
Another horse I found is Misty. I will be going to look at her on Monday or Tuesday if you guys don't see anything that jumps right out at you. Her legs seem incredibly short, but she is also very thick. Bred like the bulldog type QH.

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/obiespics/Sept0710.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/obiespics/March083.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/obiespics/March082.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/obiespics/Sept076.jpg

HER AD:
http://www.equinehits.com/horses-for-sale/horse-195219


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh wow, Dappy is heavy. Poor guy, I hope he makes a full recovery.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

OH MY GOSH he is a chubby monster. Poor guy...lol


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I know, he is almost staggering as he walks. I really hope he turns out okay when he gets older. He is so young and has so much life left in him.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh he's very fat and uphill.


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

I know that dappy is sore from being foundered, and I'm not sure if this has anything to do with it or not, but he looks like he is short strided on his right hind leg(if it doesn't have anything to do with foundering its a whole other problem), I would need to see him moving from the side to make sure.
Misty seems to be long in the back.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Poor Dappy is so overweight. He kind of waddles when he walks. I do hope he sheds some pounds.

The only thing that really jumped out in Misty's ad, is that she was up to date in 2007, but mentions nothing about 08, and considering we're 4 months into the year, i'd expect something being done... feet, vet, worming, something. So i'd ask about that.


----------

